
LexisNexis Will Open-Source Its Hadoop Alternative for Handling Big Data - swah
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2011/06/lexisnexis-open-sources-its-hadoop-alternative.php
======
mindcrime
Huh... interesting. Looking forward to more details. Here's some more info:

<http://hpccsystems.com/>

[http://gigaom.com/cloud/lexisnexis-open-sources-its-
hadoop-k...](http://gigaom.com/cloud/lexisnexis-open-sources-its-hadoop-
killer/)

[http://hpccsystems.com/about-us/press_center/lexisnexis-
anno...](http://hpccsystems.com/about-us/press_center/lexisnexis-announces-
hpcc-systems)

Edit: Was curious about the license this would be released under... did some
poking around, and found that it'll be the AGPL.

[http://hpccsystems.com/products-and-services/Licensing/ce-
li...](http://hpccsystems.com/products-and-services/Licensing/ce-license)

I have to admit, I'm not a fan of the AGPL, so I consider this a little
disappointing. Kinda wish they had gone with the GPLv3 or ALv2, but still...
any addition to the F/OSS world is nominally a Good Thing.

